
Show HN: Document Online – Create, Manage, Share Document Online - w3clan
https://ducument.com/
======
w3clan
Hi, I am Rocky Sharma, founder of ducument.com site.

I am looking for FEEDBACK for "ducument.com", which i created couple of days
back.

Purpose of ducument.com

1\. Ease of NDA signing online. 2\. Password protection to documents. 3\.
Making money with documents by setting the price.

It was for people including me, where if i had to share some IDEA or proposal
to many people i don't have to create word-document and share with asking to
sign NDA before and than re-sending original document after their sign.

Also due to rise in too much of virus or malware binding with docs file always
intrigue me to create product where there is no such fear of getting infected.

I created this product so that freelancer or any people who shares document
day-day can found it useful.

Let me know, what do you think about this product.

Thanks

~~~
brudgers
A few remarks:

1\. The name of the website is confusing which is different from being
unrelated to the subject matter as would be the case with a random made up
name. Probably does not matter right away.

2\. It is not immediately clear how the site protects the user's documents
from being read by employees/contractors etc. of Ducument.

I am curious about the technologies used to insure document security and
malware protection as well as signature verification.

Good luck.

~~~
w3clan
1\. domain name are hard to find nowadays, thus i had to choose most nearest
match name.

2\. documents are created online with editor and the URL are generated for
each docs.

Mostly nowadays doc files or pdf files are binded with trojan and RAT, thus in
order to prevent user from getting infected, this product was created.

Also, NDA was PIA , thus i had to create an easy NDA option where user can
right away sign online and view the documents.

In-order to prevent misleading signature, there is option where doc author can
set require approval even after signing NDA, so that he can himself verify, if
signature is not misleading. After verifying from his panel, he can approve or
deny the view of document to user.

It's all online in portal.

